# G519 Columbia on Facebook



## altapat (Jul 20, 2022)

Not mine. I’m just sharing if anybody is looking for a complete one.









						Vintage and Antique Bicycles for Sale | Facebook
					

This page is designed to sell, buy or trade bicycles and parts. If you have questions about "how old? Value? ect...", use the discussion button. When selling, you need to list about what your selling...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## blackcat (Jul 20, 2022)

Hello;
Since i don't have Facebook and it's a private group, problem solved 😸
Regards;
Serge


----------



## altapat (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## blackcat (Jul 20, 2022)

Hello Alvin;
Thanks, he look really nice  😺 
@GTs58 and i'm not even ashamed 😸
Serge


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 20, 2022)

blackcat said:


> Hello;
> Since i don't have Facebook and it's a private group, problem solved 😸
> Regards;
> Serge




Exactly...and why would a 'group' of bicycle collectors be private... ?
FAkebook always blows the biggest chunks


----------



## Mercian (Jul 20, 2022)

Hi @blackcat 

I was an early joiner for Facebook, but haven't looked at it for maybe 15 years. It grew into something irritating I had no need of. So, no shame at all (-:

The current owner, Jason McKenney, said "My g 519 Columbia found in a chicken coupe in the middle of Nebraska several yrs ago I'm assuming it was at pow camp or flight school during WW2."

With the straight bar frame it's not from 1941, or the early part of 1942. It is also an interesting mix of Huffman and Westfield parts, seemingly correct military, but maintained in an Army workshop where 'Parts is parts'. The frame is Westfield Columbia, judging by the rear dropouts.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Jul 21, 2022)

Hi All,

to add just a little.

From observation, straight downtube Columbia G519's start at around June 1942, and run through to the end of production in February 1944.

If the 'Coffin' chainwheel is correct, then it would either be between June 1942 and March 1943, or January to February 1944.

It looks nice. If someone here does buy it, please share details.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## frankenbike (Jul 21, 2022)

I don't do FB but if anybody here does please tell Jason to contact me here. I am interested in making an offer. Thanks, Gary.


----------



## schwinnphantom (Nov 8, 2022)

I really would love to have a complete one 😊


----------



## DaGasMan (Nov 9, 2022)

An actual barn find. Sweet. Get it!


----------



## DaGasMan (Nov 9, 2022)

Mercian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> to add just a little.
> 
> ...




Hi Adrian,
On the topic of chainwheels. 
I see you've noted the 'coffin' style began second quarter (June) 1942 and ran until mid-
first quarter (March) 1943, or first quarter (January to February) 1944.
Which chainwheel would be most correct for a first quarter (January) 1942 Columbia?
Thank you.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 9, 2022)

Hi Pete, @DaGasMan 

Sorry, it was probably badly phrased.

The Coffin style ran through from the MF types late 1941, to around March 1943. The first MF recorded has a Sweetheart ring, but I think it's a replacement.

So a Q1 1942 would be a Coffin style.

My latest listing is at post 41 here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/westfield-columbia-g519-frame-numbers.101109/page-5

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## DaGasMan (Nov 10, 2022)

Mercian said:


> Hi Pete, @DaGasMan
> 
> Sorry, it was probably badly phrased.
> 
> ...



Got it.  As always you are quite the man among knowledgeable men. If ever you consider writing a book 
on the topic of G519s I would like an autographed copy of the first printing.  😉  Thank you sir.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 10, 2022)

DaGasMan said:


> Got it.  As always you are quite the man among knowledgeable men. If ever you consider writing a book
> on the topic of G519s I would like an autographed copy of the first printing.  😉  Thank you sir.



Me too!!!


----------

